# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Firefox 5 having issues w/ alienware breed theme

## dark_grimmjow

I just tried firefox 5 to see if it was better than chrome 12. As soon as i started firefox 5, i noticed that it does not do well with my alienware breed theme. I have some issues with the breed theme and chrome 12, but they are not near as exaggerated as the issues i have with firefox 5. Some of the issues i'm talking about are having the scroll bar black out and become unusable, issues with minimizing and maximizing the window and the address bar blacking out and becoming unusable (specific only to firefox 5.)

I was really wanting to give firefox 5 a try after hearing good things about it. I really don't want to change the theme on my laptop because is suits it well. Is anyone else having these issues? Does anyone know of a fix, other than changing my theme?

----------


## Maria92

So, your theme is conflicting with both Chrome and Firefox? And you keep it? Sacrificing function for aesthetics? Whyyyyyy?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Well, the conflict is very rare with chrome; rare enough that i can deal with it. It happened on my first run of firefox 5. I was hoping someone would have a solution so i could have aesthetics and function =D. If i can't find a solution, i'll change my theme, at least long enough to give the new firefox a try; especially since i've heard it's a great improvement over version 3.

----------


## Maria92

It appears to be alienware that is indeed conflicting. You can try to reinstall Firefox or update alienware, but that's about all there is to do.

----------

